# Can anyone tells the sex of my shinglebacks?



## Krisna (Mar 19, 2015)

I have read some threads and websites about sexing shingleback but i still getting hard to tell the sex of my shingles. Can anyone help me...

here is the picture of my two shinglebacks.

thanks everyone. Cheeerrsss


----------



## Firedrake (Mar 19, 2015)

I think you need photos of the underside of their back legs and tail


----------



## kingofnobbys (Mar 19, 2015)

Firedrake said:


> I think you need photos of the underside of their back legs and tail


 and side by side in the same picture.

I think (like other skinks) you can sex them by looking at relative head size and body shape.Males have bigger jaws and broader heads and their tail base is thicker than females. Females' bodies are more round as males are more angularly shaped.

- - - Updated - - -

I think #1 is a Jenny. (??) big fat tail, fatter body on #1 . (But I'm no expert on this). Ask me tomorrow I might think differently, the differences are not huge.

BTW _ very nice looking brace of skinks .... I'd love to have a pair too. I hear they make great family pets.


----------



## Krisna (Mar 19, 2015)

I already posted some more pics on the thread. There is also pic for both of them which shown the diffrent for the shape of the body. Any opinion?


----------



## kingofnobbys (Mar 19, 2015)

^^ would be nice if a expert SBS breeder or keeper would chime in with their assessment. 

We can all learn something that way if they explain how they decided.


----------



## -Peter (Mar 20, 2015)

I would say you have one of each, they do look rather uyoung still though. The cloacal flaps a distictly different.


----------



## stusnake (Mar 20, 2015)

Dont take my word for it but at a glance of the pics I would lean a guess towards males at least 2 I would say looks very boyish in the tail.
If you know someone with experience they may be able to evert the hemipenis to confirm. Shinglebacks that I have handled/kept, the males have had slender slightly longer tails, whereas the females tend to be shorter and rounded if that makes any sense.


----------

